# Can you.....



## Nightmare-Dude (Jul 24, 2010)

Heys guys quick question, can you reuse latex prosthetics, or do you have to buy more each time? I just want to know. Thanks


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com (May 19, 2009)

Regular latex prosthetics, like scars and stuff, can be reused over and over and over. Foam latex can be reused anywhere from a couple of times up to over a dozen, with proper care. Foam latex pieces have very thin edges, so you have to remove them very carefully. If you tear the edges though, you can blend them onto your skin with liquid latex.


----------



## Nightmare-Dude (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks H.Asylum.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

No point in me adding more, HalloweenAsylum said it all.


----------

